# 660nm deep red?



## hks426 (May 20, 2013)

Hi guys

where can I source good quality 660nm deep red led emitter? need about 100 of them.

Are those from ebay/alibaba any good? are they true 660nm deep red? or are they craps?

any input appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Norm (May 20, 2013)

Google search for 660nm led


----------



## hks426 (May 20, 2013)

Norm said:


> Google search for 660nm led



very helpful thanks


----------



## jspeybro (May 20, 2013)

ledengin are high quality leds and they have almost all wavelengths:
http://uk.mouser.com/_/N-1z0zl44?Keyword=deep+red

here you are sure what you are getting, which is not the case with alibaba I think.
you want 100, but they come in different powers, so depending on what you're getting, the result may be quite different.


----------



## alpg88 (May 20, 2013)

i get mine, rebels 660nm, at ledsupply.


----------



## Anders Hoveland (May 21, 2013)

I prefer 660nm red LEDs. The 635nm red is more of an orangish-red.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 21, 2013)

I think deeper reds are better for nightvision than shallow or orangey reds, although 635nm is brighter than 660nm so already it has an advantage in that sense. 

Personally, I like 635nm. Reminds me of the red lights of endless cars on the interstate in bumper-to-bumper traffic.

Scratch that. I like 660nm.


----------



## SemiMan (May 21, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I think deeper reds are better for nightvision than shallow or orangey reds, although 635nm is brighter than 660nm so already it has an advantage in that sense.
> 
> Personally, I like 635nm. Reminds me of the red lights of endless cars on the interstate in bumper-to-bumper traffic.
> 
> Scratch that. I like 660nm.



Except there is little value in using 635nm for night vision as it comparatively does nothing to preserve your dark adaption versus other colors. You need to get past 650nm to do that.

Semiman


----------



## alpg88 (May 21, 2013)

i have triple deep red rebels, in one of my lights, driven at 500ma, they blind the crap out of me, if i look at them, not only night vision is gone, i see 3 dots in my eyes for good 10-15 minutes


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 21, 2013)

hks426 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> where can I source good quality 660nm deep red led emitter?...



*Rigel Systems* has always carried them. Leon Palmer (owner of Rigel Systems) teaches astronomy and builds lights marketed to astronomers, among others. Email them and put 'Attention: Leon' in the Subject. They will sell just the LEDs to you.

His 660nm leds are unquestionably 660nm.


----------

